

Ask HN: Tools to make some online lectures tutorials - digamber_kamat

I plan to build a portal where I we can give away any kind of material to help college students learn basics of embedded systems and robotics.<p>We are funded by government and have significant amount of funds, we have access to some of the best faculty members.<p>We are planning to do following<p>1. Let the faculty give lectures in front of a class and we record it.<p>2. Let the faculty use screen-casting along with PPT and Tablet.<p>Can you guys suggest the kind of software we can look at for building course content?<p>We came across a large number of screen-casting software such as Jing and MS expressions studio. We also liked Microsoft LCD. But none of these tools seem to be very refined.
======
mapster
Students use vidinotes.com to summarize video lectures.

